# Mounting Harbour Freight Lawn Mower to Craftsman Deck



## tizatron (Jul 17, 2013)

My first post.

I have a craftsman mower - about 12 years old. Tecumseh motor. The motor started to die. Thought it was the carb so I got a carb kit and went through it. Didn't have much luck.

The decks was in decent shape so I bought a harbour freight lawn mower replacement. The deck aligns with the holes in the sump cover but the cover is not flush to the deck (need a picture here).

Seems like I could use a collar or a gasket between the motor and the deck. Also open to other ideas too.

When I get home I will update the post with a snap or two. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.Look at the old Tecumseh,if you see no added shielding around the bottom of the sump compared to the new motor,the new motor should work just fine.As long as the engine is mounted securely and the engine shaft is the same diameter and length.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

tizatron said:


> My first post.
> 
> I have a craftsman mower - about 12 years old. Tecumseh motor. The motor started to die. Thought it was the carb so I got a carb kit and went through it. Didn't have much luck.
> 
> ...


Had you posted the problems you had with the old Tecumseh on here the guys could probably have fixed it for you. Have a good one. Geo


----------

